# Tank Leveling



## Mybubbles65 (Jun 15, 2016)

My 90 gallon is badly out of level. One corner is about a half inch lower than the rest of the tank. The tank is also higher on one end to the other. It is sitting on a hardwood floor. I have no idea how to level this thing. It is in a corner so it's going to be next to impossible to level the low corner which happens to be the one in the corner. How the heck am I going to do this?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Depends on the stand, but if the tank has been placed it will need to be removed to do it. The only way to guarantee an easy fix is to start with that low corner being higher than the highest corner now.i have to assume the low corner doesn't touch when the stand is sitting there.


----------



## Mybubbles65 (Jun 15, 2016)

The stand sits level on the floor. No rocking or anything. Checked it with a level before getting the tank and it was fine. Really weird that it's not level now. The tank is full and up and running with fish. We're going to drain it down 3/4 and hopefully be able to put shims under that back corner. We have a crawl space under the house. I would rather just go under there and put a jack but hubby doesn't want to do that.


----------



## Mybubbles65 (Jun 15, 2016)

I've taken some pictures so you all can see how crooked it is. I have no idea when it will get fixed, hubby doesn't seem to be in any rush. How do I attach pictures?


----------

